# College Hoops



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I haven't been to the site for awhile, but some stirring needs to happen. My boys from UNC have struggled their *** off on defense, but I still have the most respect for the ACC.

The current "bracketology" from espn has the Big 10 having 8 teams going to the tourney, the most out of any league.

I'll be honest that is the biggest joke i've ever seen............the big 10 has 2 teams worthy of the dance and that is izzo and purdue.....that is it.

I have no reason to believe that the mid-majors shouldn't get in before the rest of that league........granted Michigan has a few big wins.........

Also.............UNC over Maryland tomorrow by 13.

Stamp it Smalls.....I gave you 16 pts last time and UNC won by 17, my boys know what to do.

Yours Truly;

870

thoughts..............ponderings...................


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

.....side note: I'll be at the Summit League Championship.....NDSU by 7 over Oral Roberts............


----------

